# Bentyl for Alternating C & D?



## Mom2One (Aug 25, 2003)

Hi! I'm pregnant and in my first trimester. Pregnancy makes my IBS symptoms so much worse (it was awful the entire third trimester before I had my first child). This time it has started being horrible right away. I can't take another 7 months of this!







I have an appt with a gastroenterologist but they can't fit me in until the end of January, 2 months away.My OB gave me a prescription for Bentyl but I'm trying to wait a few more weeks, until I am in the 2nd trimester, just to be safe (concerns for unborn baby). My experience with Bentyl in my last pregnancy was short-lived. It made me feel so loopy so I stopped taking it and lived with the constant 'attacks'.With this one, though, there is no way I can make it through another 7 months of this pain and being trapped in the bathroom for hours on end in agony!So, my question is this: How should I take Bentyl if I suffer from alternating C & D (about 3 days of constipation, followed by several days of painful attacks of diahrrea)? Will the Bentyl only constipate me more and make the next attack even worse?Also, do you have to take Bentyl only before you eat or can you take it at the start of an attack?I am thinking of trying to add fiber to my diet, too, to see if that will help, and even look into the peppermint tea theory.I need some relief! Aside from the awful pain and hours it steals away from my life, I have a one year old to take care of!Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Since your OB gave you this prescription, did you ask him all the questions you are posting here? Since you are pregnant, I would suggest you get the answers you need from a doctor rather than laypeople like all of us. Good luck to you and take care.


----------



## Mom2One (Aug 25, 2003)

He didn't know anything on treating IBS. He gave me a prescription for Bentyl b/c that's what my last OB gave me and that dr. never went over it with me except to say take it four times a day, before meals. I know it's best to speak with a dr. but my appointment with the gastroenterologist isn't until 1/29 and that's a long time to wait for answers.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

How about talking to your pharmacist? Some of them are quite knowledgeable and might be able to guide you. Have a good Thanksgiving.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi again,Just found this in a site discussing Bentyl--I assume your OB knows this too.Is Bentyl safe during pregnancy? The FDA has classified Bentyl as a type B drug. The effect that Bentyl has on an unborn child has not been studied extensively. Bentyl should only be used during pregnancy if clearly needed. Notify the prescribing doctor if you become pregnant while taking Bentyl. Bentyl does pass into breast milk, and could affect a nursing infant. Bentyl can suppress the production of breast milk in nursing mothers.


----------



## Mom2One (Aug 25, 2003)

Thanks for the information and the suggestion to talk to the pharmacist~ I hadn't thought of that! Great idea. My old OB told me it should be safe to take while I'm pregnant. I'm trying to wait until I get past the first trimester, just to be safe, though.Thanks again!


----------

